Ask HN: What RSS Feeds are you subscribed to? - lainon
======
jones1618
Maybe you should have asked about specific categories of feeds. Here are a few
technology feeds I follow:

TechCrunch -
[http://feeds.feedburner.com/TechCrunch/](http://feeds.feedburner.com/TechCrunch/)

BetaNews - [https://betanews.com/rss](https://betanews.com/rss)

SlashDot -
[http://rss.slashdot.org/Slashdot/slashdotMain](http://rss.slashdot.org/Slashdot/slashdotMain)

TechMeme -
[https://www.techmeme.com/feed.xml](https://www.techmeme.com/feed.xml)

MIT Technology Review -
[https://www.technologyreview.com/topnews.rss](https://www.technologyreview.com/topnews.rss)

Wired News - [https://www.wired.com/rss/](https://www.wired.com/rss/)

Eureka Alert! -
[https://www.eurekalert.org/rss.xml](https://www.eurekalert.org/rss.xml)

Here's an article about RSS and its fall from grace:
[https://twobithistory.org/2018/09/16/the-rise-and-demise-
of-...](https://twobithistory.org/2018/09/16/the-rise-and-demise-of-rss.html)

What's sad is that RSS was once the powerhouse of social sharing for most of a
decade, giving blogs and websites a huge reach to rival any centralized and
siloed platform like Facebook or Twitter.

------
m-localhost
[https://news.ycombinator.com/rss](https://news.ycombinator.com/rss)

[https://www.merriam-webster.com/wotd/feed/rss2](https://www.merriam-
webster.com/wotd/feed/rss2) and 5000 others :)

------
mindcrime
Too many to list. I thought I had my OPML file on my website, but I guess I
took it down during a re-org or something. I'll see if I can scare up a copy
and re-post it.

------
qnsi
I dont really use RSS right now.

I am subscribed to a lot of newsletters, and do most of content discovery via
twitter.

